# Java funktioniert nicht mehr



## Mr (12. Mrz 2011)

Hallo, 

ich weiß nicht mehr weiter...
ich habe letztens über den taskmanager java ausgeschaltet...is ja nix schlimmes.

jetz war es allerdings so, dass ich nach einem neustart nichts java-abhängiges mehr starten konnte...
gut es war auch nicht mehr in den prozessen drin
habe eben den pc zurückgesetzt...
funzt nix
deinstallieren kann ich es nicht, denn dann wird angezeigt: Es liegt ein dieses Windows Installer-Paket betreffendes Problem vor. Eine für den Abschluss der Installation erforderliche DLL konnte nicht ausgeführt werden. Wenden sie sich an das Supportpersonal oder den Hersteller des Pakets.

und wenn ich es installieren will kommt erst die frage ob ich es installieren will, weil es bereits installiert sei und wenn ich dann auf Ja klicke kommt der gleiche Text wie oben genannt wieder, da es erst das alte entfernen will...was kann ich tun? ich brauche java

p.s.: ich habe windows 7 ultimate 32 bit


----------



## B_Rich (12. Mrz 2011)

Ich würde es ja so probieren:


Java Ordner löschen, bei mir z.B. C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_04\
Unter C:\Windows\System32 die java*.exe Dateien löschen
Den RegCleaner (erster treffer bei Google) laufen lassen um ungültige Reg.-Einträge zu entfernen (Tools - Registry Cleanup - Do them all)
Anschließend über den RegCleaner Java aus dem Deinstallations-Menü (Uninstall Menu) entfernen
Java neu installieren

Eventuell hilft es, Windows im abgesichtern Modus zu starten.

Der RegCleaner muss übrigens als Admin gestartet werden, sonst kommt es zu einem Fehler beim Entfernen der Reg.-Einträge.


----------



## HoaX (12. Mrz 2011)

Einfacher wird es gehn wenn man einfach die normale Deinstallationsroutine verwendet


----------



## B_Rich (12. Mrz 2011)

Simmt, allerdings sehe ich da ein Problem 



Mr hat gesagt.:


> deinstallieren kann ich es nicht, denn dann wird angezeigt: Es liegt ein dieses Windows Installer-Paket betreffendes Problem vor. Eine für den Abschluss der Installation erforderliche DLL konnte nicht ausgeführt werden. Wenden sie sich an das Supportpersonal oder den Hersteller des Pakets.


----------



## Mr (12. Mrz 2011)

ok ich werds mal versuchen...kann ich das auch mit der registry defrag von tuneup machen?


----------



## B_Rich (12. Mrz 2011)

Das Programm kenne ich leider nicht. Nach dem, was ich im Internet dazu gefunden habe, würde ich sagen eher nicht.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Mr (12. Mrz 2011)

ist das der wise registry cleaner? weil da gibts keine kategorie tools
TweakNow RegCleaner hab ich auch grad gefunden
pls help^^


----------



## B_Rich (12. Mrz 2011)

Hier sind zwei Links:

RegCleaner - Download
RegCleaner - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## despikyxd (13. Mrz 2011)

erstmal die generelle frage : warum hast du einen java-prozess über den TM gekillt ?
eigentlich nicht notwendig *außer man startet was mit javaw und vergisst dann darin einen exit-aufruf einzubauen ...*

und was den DLL-error angeht : macht dir mal den spass und versuch irgendwas anderes über MSI zu installieren ... z.b. Apache, PHP oder MySQL ... sind alles drei MSI packete ... sollten hierbei auch schon fehler auftreten ist dein system kaputt ... dann hilft nur neu-setup von MSI oder komplettes format ...
was den schwachsinn mit zurücksetzen angeht : SPEICHERPLATZVERSCHWENDUNG .... *welcher absolute voll-depp lässt die systemwiederherstellung auch eingeschaltet ? ... bringt eh mehr probleme als es lösen soll*
sollten bei anderen MSI-setups keine fehler auftreten tut das dem auch keinen abbruch ...
einfach das aktuelle java-setup laden und installieren ... wenn dabei ne meldung auftritt wie Altes Java Deinstallieren einfach setup abbrechen und das nächst-höhere setup laden *zieh dir lieber gleich das 1.7-ea* ... weil java hat den vorteil das man mehrere version gleichzeitig installieren kann ohne ne andere deinstallieren zu müssen


----------



## Empire Phoenix (13. Mrz 2011)

Also die Systemwiederherstellung hat mir tatsächlich überraschend oft schon geholfen. Speziell bei treiberproblemen kann man sich damit öfters eine neuinstallation sparen.


----------



## Mr (13. Mrz 2011)

@ B Rich bitte lies genau...ich hab windows 7 und das programm wird nicht von win 7 unterstützt...manche programmen gehn trotzdem. habs getestet...geht nicht


----------



## Mr (13. Mrz 2011)

ich hab den pc zurückgesetzt auf einen zeitpunkt bevor das passiert ist...hat nix gebracht.
@despikyxd ich hab den prozess beendet, weil ich was am runterladen war und dachte die leitung würde durch das beenden mancher prozesse schneller sein.'
Meine Fragen:Was genau ist MSI?
Wie mache ich ein neu-Setup von MSI?
Kann ich mir nich einfach ne neue DLL runterladen? Und wenn ja, wie müsste diese heißen?
Im übrigen wird im Moment bei den Prozessen jusched.exe mit der beschreibung Java(TM) ausgeführt, was allerdings nicht dazu führt, dass meine Programme wiede laufen.


----------



## despikyxd (13. Mrz 2011)

MSI = MicroSoft Installer ...
update / retail setup > microsoft.com

jushed > java-update-tool ... läuft im hintergrund und nervt dich mit meldungen wenn neue java-versionen verfügbar sind ...

einfach ne dll laden ? ... klar bei dll-files.com
wie die heißen muss und welche version die haben muss ... tja ich würd sagen da das ne dll is die beim setup von win7 dabei is und halt scheinbar für den MSI zuständig sein wird kann dir das egal sein denn entweder schafft es das retail-setup von MSI sich erfolgreich neu zu installieren oder du hast irgendwie dein system aus blödheit zerschossen und MUSST es neu aufsetzen

es ist richtig das deine leitung schneller wird wenn du n paar prozesse killst ... *aber nur wenn diese auch die leitung belegen*
es nütz nichts wenn du wahllos irgendwelche prozesse killst die gar keine net-verbindungen am laufen haben


kurz um : du hast dir durch eigene dummheit dein system zerschossen ... einzige lösung : neu aufsetzen ... *wobei ich da angst hab das du dabei noch mehr kaputt machst*


----------



## Mr (13. Mrz 2011)

ok ich danke aber ich bitte auch um ein wenig mehr höflichkeit...ich weiß dass es nur was bringt wenn das prog auch ne leitung benutzt...ich bin host eines servers und dieser war halt online und lief über java. hab den server aus gemacht und klingt logisch dass es dann nix bringt java zu beenden dessen bin ich mir bewusst. war ne kurzentscheidung. 
so und weil ich mich im bereich msi usw nicht auskenne frage ich der sicherheitshalber zwecks des verständnisses nach...:wird das problem behoben sein wenn ich windows 7 via upgrade einfach nochmal neu installiere?


----------



## despikyxd (15. Mrz 2011)

upgrade != setup

das seit vista bereitgestellte UPGRADE ist eine funktion um die os-version upzugraden ... also z.b. von home auf pro oder von pro auf ulti ... *von vista auf 7 geht glaub ich nich*

für dieses upgrade musst du natürlich auch bezahlen ... denn sonst würde sich jeder die billige home basic holen und dann auf ulti über netz upgraden ...

nein ... da du scheinbar dein system irgendwie komplett zerschossen hast musst du es komplett neu aufsetzen ...
also platte formatieren und neu-setup ...
wenn du davon keine ahnung lass es lieber von jemanden machen der davon ahnung hat ...

ACHTUNG : BEIM NEU-AUFSETZEN / RECOVERY GEHEN ALLE DATEN AUF DER PLATTE VERLOREN !

*und "host" eines "servers" in java kann jeder sein der eine entsprechende app laufen lässt ... aber ich sag nichts weiter dazu da du hier scheinbar genau so wenig ahnung wie von allem anderen hast*
ich denke du hast den fehler nur hier im java-forum beschrieben weil es komischerweise irgendwas mit java zu tun hat ... aber nur in soweit das java von dem fehler betroffen ist ... nicht das java diesen fehler ausgelöst hat ...
beschreib den fehler lieber noch mal in irgend nem windows forum ... die user da dürften mehr ahnung haben


----------



## Blakh (15. Mrz 2011)

Meine Güte, musst du so unfreundlich sein? Du klingst ziemlich überheblich.

Bevor du neu aufsetzt mach am Besten ein Image von deiner Platte auf eine Externe. Da vergisst du keine Daten zu sichern .


----------



## Andi_CH (15. Mrz 2011)

Mr hat gesagt.:


> ok ich danke aber ich bitte auch um ein wenig mehr höflichkeit...ich weiß dass es nur was bringt wenn das prog auch ne leitung benutzt...ich bin host eines servers und dieser war halt online und lief über java. hab den server aus gemacht und klingt logisch dass es dann nix bringt java zu beenden dessen bin ich mir bewusst. war ne kurzentscheidung.
> so und weil ich mich im bereich msi usw nicht auskenne frage ich der sicherheitshalber zwecks des verständnisses nach...:wird das problem behoben sein wenn ich windows 7 via upgrade einfach nochmal neu installiere?



Wieso soll ich mir den Stress antun das und ähnliche Texte zu decodieren? (Siehe meine Signatur)
Und mit der Wortwahl - "prog" "ne" "funzt" bin ich, liegt das möglicherweise daran dass ich nicht mehr Teenager bin, auch eher überfordert - who cares

Also einfach so auf Verdacht hin: Mit dem Taskmanager lässt sich Java weder "ausschalten" noch die Installation zerschiessen, also hat das Ganze, da bin ich mir sicher, eine ganz andere Ursache und es reicht Java neu zu installieren. Das ging, wenigstens bei allen Problemen die ich bisher hatte, noch immer ohne die Regisitry zu verändern.

Wenn du ungedingt Windoofs neu installieren willst installiere es komplett neu - Disk formatieren!

Daten kannst du nicht mit einem Diskimage retten - damit überschreibst du ja das neu installierte System wieder - also Files kopieren.

Und das Wichtigste - gebe dir selbs KEINE Administrationsrechte sonder arbeite als ganz normaler user (Windows unterstützt ja seit Neuestem "ausführen als Administrator" das reicht!)


----------



## Blakh (15. Mrz 2011)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Daten kannst du nicht mit einem Diskimage retten - damit überschreibst du ja das neu installierte System wieder - also Files kopieren.




Dass er das dann nicht wieder drauf spielen soll, hab ich für verständlich gehalten. Das war eher als Sicherheitskopie gedacht.


----------



## Sonecc (15. Mrz 2011)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> (...) Mit dem Taskmanager lässt sich Java weder "ausschalten" noch die Installation zerschiesse (...) es reicht Java neu zu installieren. (...)



Du scheinst gelesen zu haben, dass er Java nicht installieren kann und rätst ihm dann Java zu installieren?

Erinnert mich an:


----------



## Andi_CH (15. Mrz 2011)

Blakh hat gesagt.:


> Dass er das dann nicht wieder drauf spielen soll, hab ich für verständlich gehalten. Das war eher als Sicherheitskopie gedacht.



Was nützt dir eine Sicherheitskopie die du nicht aufspielen kannst - ich habe noch keine Mittel und Wege gefunden innerhalb eins Images auf Dateien zugreifen zu können - mal abgesehen davon das Image auf einer VM zu starten, aber ob das so einfach geht entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis



Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Du scheinst gelesen zu haben, dass er Java nicht installieren kann und rätst ihm dann Java zu installieren?



Worte aus dem Zusammenhang reissen ist nicht so die feine Art 
1. Beschreibe ich ja, DASS es geht wenn man es richtig macht und
2. beschreibe ich warum ich nicht alles versucht habe zu lesen was der TO gebrabbelt hat. Ist mir echt zu mühsam!


----------



## Sonecc (15. Mrz 2011)

Hab ja nix zerrissen. Wenn du sagst, dass er sich damit die Installation nicht zerschossen hat, hast du gelesen, dass er das installieren nicht hinkriegt. Wenn du 2 Sätze darauf dann zu einer Installation rätst ist das etwas kurios 

Nicht böse nehmen, kann Punkt 2 gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## Mr (16. Mrz 2011)

In Ordnung...Ich kann auch ordentlich schreiben. Ich machs nur nicht gern, weil es mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Aber egal. Wie gesagt es kann nicht sein, dass mein System auf einmal von jetzt auf gleich "zerschossen" ist. Es funktioniert weiterhin alles einwandfrei, bis auf Java, welches ich im Taskmanager unter "Prozesse" beendet habe. Wie ich mein System reboote oder sonstiges weiß ich sehr gut -.-. Ich kenne mich mit einigen Hard -und Softwarebereichen gut aus...eben nur nicht mit Java, daran bin ich ja im Moment dran. 

Wenn ich Java nicht richtig installiere (was mir unplausibel erscheint), dann sag mir doch bitte wie ichs machen soll...dafür ist das Forum schließlich unter Anderem da.

Wenn noch andere Lösungen kommen, außer Festplatte platt machen bzw Partition formatieren, wäre ich sehr froh.
Andernfalls muss ich das wirklich tun...und ich habe echt keine Lust meine ganzen Programme und Dateien zu kopieren bzw neu zu installieren, denn das sind Einige.

Hoffe auf guten Rat...


___________________
Wer Rechtschreb/Tipp-Fehler entdeckt, darf diese gerne behalten!


----------

